# ProjectB12: part one



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

hi, my names mike and im a newbie on nissanforums.com. My family has owned a baby blue '90 2dr sedan 4sp sentra since new, and now its my toy. I have frequented these forums for a while, gathering information. this site is by far the best!! I was intrigued by nismodriver's car so i began talking to him about tuning the B12 cars, via AIM. there r few things john doesnt know, thats all i can tell u. Charles has been great help too, offering well-needed advice. 
A few days ago, i followed a link John gave me, car-part.com, and located some parts for my car. I drove out to a local(?) junk yard 110 miles away and had an all-out shopping spree. i picked up a GA 5speed, sport coupe seats, foldaway mirrors, Pulsar NX steering wheel, sport coupe instrument cluster, driver-side shoulder belt, and i secured NX SE sway bars and sport coupe interior door panels. last night i steam cleaned the seats twice, i did them again twice today. i did the floormats and carpets too lol. Then i installed the seats and steering wheel. What a difference!!!
sorry to ramble on, but i gotta say one thing on top of all this: i am truly impressed with the knowledge of the people on these forums. I wouldnt have made the right decisions the first time had it not been for u guys. This place has saved me time and money, and i appreciate it alot!! 
...Next up is full suspension and brakes, wheels n tires. then a CA18DE.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Welcome! Yet another HP hungry B12 owner! Sounds like you're on the right track, did the SE Pulsar not have a CA in it or are you gonna just keep the GA to beat up on til you get some $$$? Good luck!


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

today i drove to my parents house to show em the car. my dad made straight for the driver's seat and was astonished. he looked to his right, and for the first time ever, saw a pass. side ext mirror. feeling the seat bolsters and gripping the steering wheel, he looked at me with a funny expression and asked, 'what r u up to with this car' i chuckled, said 'nuthin' What my 'rents dont know, hehe, it wont hurt em. Ive got the suspension all lined out. my dad's gonna sh*t himself when i let him loose in his former commuter car.
they had 5 Pulsar SE's at the junk yard, and a few CA's pulled. Charles says i need an entire Pulsar NX SE for the swap, so i'll wait till i get into my new house before i put a bent car in the yard. Might as well make an entrance in style! 

FYI i hated my dad for buying this car in August of 1990. it was cheap. nothin optional but premium audio. tinny-sounding junk, i thought. hmmm. the car has never broken. not once in 13 years. pretty good for $6400 out the door. 

For exterior trim, i plan on the full JDM treatment. thats somethin nobody does, so that means i'll do it. i have a friend who frequents japan enough in his job. hehe.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Pretty much the same here, I'm just waiting for a good weekend to roll around, then i can have the 87 parts Sentra towed away and bring home the 88 Pulsar SE I've got my eye on.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

I just got a front Strut brace from Ebay, $20 shipped. and i bought some JDM headlights and corner lights. Im on the SR20forum's group buy for the B13 rear brace, and the rest of my tach wiring is on its way. this project is so cheap to build, im fired up! the components r not cheaply made, which is nice. 
this is gonna be a fun project car :thumbup:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, it amazing how cheap you can get crap for the B12's sometimes. Are you gonna get the JDM grill too?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

good question. 
i'll get it, but at a later date. its an important detail im not gonna leave out.
the reason why i sought the JDM headlight/blinker assembly so soon, is, well, the stock LH headlight glass is loose again. why band-aid it when i can improve performance? So the lights r on their way along with the stress bar. looks like its christmas again this week


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> good question.
> i'll get it, but at a later date. its an important detail im not gonna leave out.
> the reason why i sought the JDM headlight/blinker assembly so soon, is, well, the stock LH headlight glass is loose again. why band-aid it when i can improve performance? So the lights r on their way along with the stress bar. looks like its christmas again this week


dude sounds like fun. i'm working on my b12 project car now, in the mean time im stuck with my brothers o4 spec, awww what a bummer huh? j/k, its a SWEET ass car. 

anyways, i'm in need of some headlights and im interested in knowing how the jdm headlights differ and how much they cost? i have some orange corner assemblys coming soon, and i think im going to run the pulsar turn signals i have. thier a pretty neat option to run since they have both parklight and turn signal ability.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL im sure youll get by, hope your bro gets his wheels back in one piece!!
i'll be sure to let u guys know exactly how the JDM stuff differs and how it fits. after all, i gotta contribute to the forums  
the amber corner lights that come with the JDM serve only as blinkers, not blinker/park. Its that way in Japan, so thats how i'll run it. Its a detail often overlooked.

I was wondering... do JDM japanese cars have city lights? if they do, i'll get a city light kit for the incoming J-spec headlights. 
also, im gonna paint the non-reflecting areas of the JDM lights black, to get that 'smoked' look.

ive searched these forums for links to a clutch replacement thread. i'll need to replace the clutch when i convert to 5sp. also i must know what other parts i'll need to replace, and any additional bracketry i'll need.

Eventually when i get around to my tach project...i'll have a tach :fluffy:


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> LOL im sure youll get by, hope your bro gets his wheels back in one piece!!
> i'll be sure to let u guys know exactly how the JDM stuff differs and how it fits. after all, i gotta contribute to the forums
> the amber corner lights that come with the JDM serve only as blinkers, not blinker/park. Its that way in Japan, so thats how i'll run it. Its a detail often overlooked.
> 
> ...


heh, i take good care of my cars, even though i beat em. 

but i was talking about the pulsars trunsignals not the corner lights. the pulsars front turn signals are the same size and a b12 but they have a dual function. i know the parklights next to the headlights cant be turn signals unless some hardware was changed. 

so when do you think you'll be getting your headlights in?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

the lights r goin in as soon as i can get up to my parents house. all parts r shipped there, as i can install em in the garage.
lol i cant go over speed bumps fast, or the headlight lense might fall off!!

i dunno about doing the 5sp conversion myself. it seems daunting. all my other cars have been VW's, which means they were cursed if i touched them mechanically, to the mechanics benefit. thats my special way of saying i have never attempted anything close to a tranny swap...

so one thing at a time i guess. first the headlights, then stress bar, tach, then 5sp. 
a long break in activity... followed by a full chassis upgrade: new bearings, bushings, brakes, struts/springs, swaybars, wheels and tires.

whenever i can get ahold of the jdm bumpers, i'll buy them. but only if i have pics of em. if anyone has a jdm connection, lemme know!

some thoughts on suspension... my strategy revolves around performance, of course, but also some ride quality, as this car is shared between family members at times. I can pick up some Eibach Pro-kit springs, but i havent heard alot of good reviews. I know there r other threads on suspension, but do any of u have suggestions for this? im not goin all-out, just quality stuff.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> heh, i take good care of my cars, even though i beat em.
> 
> but i was talking about the pulsars trunsignals not the corner lights. the pulsars front turn signals are the same size and a b12 but they have a dual function. i know the parklights next to the headlights cant be turn signals unless some hardware was changed.
> 
> so when do you think you'll be getting your headlights in?


GREG, couldnt u just swap the wiring from the turnsignals to the corners? would u need some sort of resistor so the extra power wouldnt blow the little 1194 right out of there sockets? i ve heard of some people doing this ...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> GREG, couldnt u just swap the wiring from the turnsignals to the corners? would u need some sort of resistor so the extra power wouldnt blow the little 1194 right out of there sockets? i ve heard of some people doing this ...


no i thought of that, but to have a dual funtioning light bulb, you need a dual funtioning lightbulb, the 1156's in the turn signals bulbs dont do that...

as far as the parklight goes...if that can be turn and park/turn...well i can leave out the gei front bumper signals than...ill look into that one and let you knwo what i find out.

good question dude.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I have the same car, same year mine had 117,000 miles on it when I bought it , the guy was asking $800 but I got it for $580, runs great I'm getting on average 31 MPG and all in all with the tune up parts and the speedo cable and 2 tires I put on I just went over $1000 ! Can't beat it. It has a dent on the drivers rear wheel opening but other than that it's in great shape. What does the pulsar steering wheel look like?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey SuperStock...this is a little off topic but where in the Seattle area did you find a junkyard with these nissans?!??? i've looked all over the state and no one has anything


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Gerry's Foreign
Kittitas, WA
I-90 ext 115
its so off the beaten path, nobody knows about it.
talk to Harry, and tell him Seattle Mike w/the blue sentra sent u.
good selection, great service


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> What does the pulsar steering wheel look like?


for lack of an adequate picture, its a thick, 3-spoke not-quite-black sport wheel. no leather. thats ok, it was $10 and it beats the stock sentra wheel. of course it bolts right up, no drama. it transforms the interior! cheap mod, and its a factory piece.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> Gerry's Foreign
> Kittitas, WA
> I-90 ext 115
> its so off the beaten path, nobody knows about it.
> ...



sweet man, thanks. Add it to my list of good places. So do they operate like the good ol boys style?? or just look for part and hand them green stuff


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

man if i went to a junkyard with 5 NX SE's in it i'd just lay down on the ground and poop myself.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Hmmmm... I might have to get you to sell me parts if i can't get my hands on SE's down here!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

spelch said:


> man if i went to a junkyard with 5 NX SE's in it i'd just lay down on the ground and poop myself.


lmfao....you just made my day :fluffy:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> ...do they operate like the good ol boys style?? or just look for part and hand them green stuff


nah they have guys pull parts, but there r so many cars, take your pick they r mostly completely stocked. 
they accompany u in the yard, just point out the part in a car, and they will pull it, and follow specific instructions. 
when i was there, it was like christmas, and itll be christmas when i return. gold mine fo shizzy, fair people fair prices... parts catalogs so u can verify and specify parts u need. 
they r still lookin for sport coupe door panels...i forgot the wiring to the sport coupe tach and they shipped it for free, as i spent a fair amount of $$ beforehand. really great people. please tell em i sent u
:cheers:


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

sounds pretty christmasy to me.
the best place to pull parts for the pulsar is a 5 hour drive from where I live ( I live 5 hours north of edmonton) and theres a few yards in edmonton where you walk in and pull your own parts. To date, there has been 0 pulsars with the ca16de, which doesn't surprise me. a few ca18de's and a bunch of e16i pulsars. I personally like the places you go and pull your own parts, cause you can kind of look around and see if there's anything else you want off the car, and they're usually cheaper cause there's little labor cost for the owner.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i take delivery of the Sport Coupe door panels today!!!! WOOOOT
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
:fluffy:

**O YEEEAAA got the panels chillin. 
these panels will ROCK. this car is so modular. u can put anything on it and its totally pimp!! everything just bolts on, no drama. FINALLY an adequate car u can work on, with loads of potential and sleeper qualities. lifes good today. 
looks like i have a busy weekend in front of me. 
hehe


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i just installed the B13 front stress bar and the Sport Coupe door panels. first off, the stress bar: it requires a fair amount of bending at the ends to accomodate the airbox. nothing a big bench vise cant handle. for those interested, u must also lower the charcoal canister by loosening the bracket and sliding the canister down, to give the bar clearance. other than that, it bolts right up. 
the door panels lend a bit of, dare i say it, luxury, to the interior. anyone looking to spruce up the interior of their 2dr sedan, this, and a pulsar wheel should be first on your list. there r no mods neccessary. the doors sound less tinny, and the acoustics r better.
next up, i'll do the tach cluster


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

got any pics?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i dont have a digital camera on hand, but my sis has one at university, so i'll have to steal it fair n square.
i'll be in her area this week so i'll snap a few of the car


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> i dont have a digital camera on hand, but my sis has one at university, so i'll have to steal it fair n square.
> i'll be in her area this week so i'll snap a few of the car


looking forward to the pics......and tell your sis that Wazzu is better.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey SS, did I miss something? Did you put door panels from a sport coup on a sedan? How did you get them to fit? I saw an XE sedan at the jy with cloth door panels. Sport coup doors are waay different.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

hehe i drive a *2 door* Sedan. im chillin with the SC door panels, as they fit the 2dr B12 with ease. if i had a 4dr, id be in a bind because the only alternative from stock would be cu$tom.
Gsolo, i am goin to WSU so my sister already is well aware of the future rivalry. early on i found the superiority of WSU to UW. 
heres why: u either drink yourself to death, or u study. there is nothing else to do. 
i intend to major in construction management. i'll see u in pullman in a few years.
i gotta get a transfer degree first.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> hehe i drive a *2 door* Sedan. im chillin with the SC door panels, as they fit the 2dr B12 with ease. if i had a 4dr, id be in a bind because the only alternative from stock would be cu$tom.
> Gsolo, i am goin to WSU so my sister already is well aware of the future rivalry. early on i found the superiority of WSU to UW.
> heres why: u either drink yourself to death, or u study. there is nothing else to do.
> i intend to major in construction management. i'll see u in pullman in a few years.
> i gotta get a transfer degree first.


I'm not at wsu, going to UTI next year  I lived in pullman for a year though. They have some pretty good parties but for the most part they're serious about schooling unlike some ppl i've known from UW. 

I wonder...would those door panels fit a N13?? Just curious, i wouldnt' do it but i'm curious about what parts are interchangeable.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

hmm i dunno for sure
o and to add to my post about the panels, they dont match the dash perfect. no big deal, i'll go out to da yaaad and pull the dash outta the sport coupe the panels came out of. itll all look stock when im finished.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

what do you mean by "they don't match"?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

the stock colors r light gray
there is a slightly darker shade of gray w the new panels.
the seats and panels r out of the same car. when i get the dash, itll look like it never happened

im not stressin about the slight color variance, itll get sorted soon enough. what am i gonna put in the new door pockets? 

fyi i got ripped off by that yard w/the cluster, panels and wiring. 
on monday afternoon they'll get a phone call.
$20 to clip a cluster of wires, thats total bullsh*t. $45 per panel is also bs, as they r by no means perfect. i wasnt there personally to bicker about prices like before. I will inform them of my intentions to purchase more parts, and will ask them for their consideration. i may not be from kittitas, but i know, at the very least, $20 for cut wires is stupid. i will pay shipping plus maybe $10. 
just so u guys know, its worth it with these guys to hassle em about prices. a junk yard is a junk yard. traditionally u dont deal with bright individuals. reasonable, yes. smart? no


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, nothings ever as simple as it should be. You know you're going to have to show us before and after pics, right?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

too late for a before pic, but u have seen so many stock B12 interiors, youll get the idea
the stress bar pic will be self-explanatory


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i wonder if they would try to rip me off if i went down there personally to look at things before buying them. i can't imagine paying that much for stuff. The most i've ever paid for at a jy was $100 for a new rear end for my chevy, which was worth it in reality cause couldnt' get ring&pinion.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

a sure-fire way to ensure fair prices is to tell em i sent u. they know how much i bitch about their prices. i also told them i am sending business their way, which would oblige them to give u a deal and continue the good relationship. huh. no time to call em about prices today. i'll let tuesday be their bad day. muuahhaahh.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> a sure-fire way to ensure fair prices is to tell em i sent u. they know how much i bitch about their prices. i also told them i am sending business their way, which would oblige them to give u a deal and continue the good relationship. huh. no time to call em about prices today. i'll let tuesday be their bad day. muuahhaahh.


lol. well i can't give them any business til i have money. just got tranny for pulsar, now i need to put it in i dunno if i need anything though....unless they have nx2000 brakes


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

they have a few NX 2k's but i have the brakes on reserve. lemme know if u want the other sets if they r available


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Project B12 will progress to part two after i complete the tach install. this thread wont go on forever like a few others. the fact they do go on forever is by no means bad, i just wanna break up the process, for this car. the 5sp conversion will be part of the next thread.

with the help of all of u, i will choose suspension components in part 2, along with wheels & tires.

*JDM headlights installed 2/14 * 
happy valentines day!! they bolted right up, no drama! the cool part is, John sent the lights with all the bulbs, and complete wiring. this allowed me to get started with the job and do the swap easily. the corner lights r now blinkers, and r not parking lights at all. also, i now have city lights, and hooked them up to the old parking light wires. the headlights adjust from within the headlight assembly. a modern feature in an older car... two screws poke out through the rad. support, allowing u to adjust rake and L/R movement, by moving the reflector, not the whole headlight. this way, the headlights always remain flush to the grille.
what a cool mod, and one that nobody else does, of course. Genuine Nissan parts bolt up like no other! they look almost stock, but any keen eye can spot H-4 headlights from a good distance. 
looks like the next mod will involve relays, and brighter high beams, as such a mod is my signature. 
i'll send good pics as soon as i can get god pics. 
j-spec headlights for the j-unit: its a thing of beauty


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i hate replying to my own posts...

but i have purchased the Active Tuning RSTB, and its gonna be here by the time i go on spring break!!
i cant wait to install it!!
i got the group buy discount, i think $83 shipped


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> i hate replying to my own posts...
> 
> but i have purchased the Active Tuning RSTB, and its gonna be here by the time i go on spring break!!
> i cant wait to install it!!
> i got the group buy discount, i think $83 shipped


you got any pics? hwo much were the lights costed?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> you got any pics? *how much did the lights cost* ?


no good pics, but the lights were used so they were $100 shipped.
itll be some time before i get some good pics 

**ya im totally turned off by the off topic boards. racial slurs, bigotry, its all there to fester to the moderators delight. 
my message to the mods: piss off :thumbdwn: 
im off these forums.


----------

